# Lathe Price Comparison:



## LucknowKen (Jul 1, 2016)

$1 USD = $1.30 CAD
Some of the machines listed today on Kijiji in Southern Ontario Can.
lk


----------



## aliva (Jul 4, 2016)

Have you looked into King Tools? I have a King Industrial 12x36 lathe and a 9x42 turret mill I've had the lathe for over 4 years and the mill 2 years. no problem with either. Not sure what your finances are like but the lathe was around $ 3,500.00 and the mill around $12,000.00.all taxes and shipping included.The mill came with a 6 inch swivel vise, 2 axis Fagor  DRO and table power feed.and a full set of ER32 collets. Kings head office and service is located in Montreal. I called there service dept. once to clarify and issue and they were very easy to talk to and the issue was resolved in minutes.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow, the price doesn't vary much with brand or size, does it?


----------



## MozamPete (Jul 6, 2016)

CAN$950 for the Myford ML7 would be very cheap by South African, UK or New Zealand standards.  Anything even half usable would be at least 50% more than that here.


----------

